# java and amd64



## roelof (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello, 

i try to install java as described on the pages of freebsdgirl.
But when i do make on the linuxwrapper i get the error-message that this is for i386 and not for amd64 computers.

How can i solve this ?

Roelof


----------



## adamk (Jan 3, 2009)

You don't need linuxwrapper.  Just:

$ cd /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk16
$ sudo make install

And then follow the instructions on what files to download manually.

Adam


----------



## roelof (Jan 3, 2009)

oke, 

Thank you for the help.
And i can do the same for flash ?

Roelof


----------



## adamk (Jan 3, 2009)

You can install flash with:

cd /usr/ports/www/linux-flashplugin9
sudo make install

However, it will only register as a plugin for the linux version of firefox and, even then, it crashes for me immediately after hitting a flash website.  If you want to use flash, you are much better off using FreeBSD/i386.

Adam


----------



## roelof (Jan 3, 2009)

oke, 

Thank your for the help.

Roelof


----------



## hydra (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't know the progress, but only Flash 7 seemed to work for me, youtube and such.


----------



## cajunman4life (Jan 3, 2009)

I have flash9 working on native firefox 3 on 7-STABLE. Haven't had a chance to try on opera yet, though I know opera sees the plugin installed.


----------



## crsd (Jan 4, 2009)

Use www/nspluginwrapper with www/linux-flashplugin9, and you need to mount linprocfs for linux-flashplugin9 to work.


----------



## adamk (Jan 4, 2009)

You got nspluginwrapper working on amd64?


----------



## crsd (Jan 4, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> You got nspluginwrapper working on amd64?



yep, using linux_base-f8 on -CURRENT/amd64. Flash9 seems to work fine.


----------

